# What is this creature?



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Cleaned my aquarium fully for the first time in a while today, when looking under some rock and my scrubber, i saw this creature, and another one or two. What is it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

That is a Brittle Starfish.
Saltwater Aquarium Starfish for Marine Reef Aquariums: Brittle Sea Star, Banded


----------



## gavadele (May 4, 2012)

yep brittle star and its a baby they will get darker in color!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks like you guys beat me to it lol


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Worth keeping them both in the tank then? Reef safe? OK with Clowns and shrimps?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup. Reef safe. Fish safe.


----------



## gavadele (May 4, 2012)

There good sand cleaners


----------



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

How cool! I saw this post, and was waiting for someone to reply. I was interested in what they were. I see now they are Brittle Starfish. Interesting...


----------



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

Micro brittle star fish they won't get much bigger than the one pictured and will readily multiply if they find a good food source.


----------

